# Let's see how the frigg this works out...



## Corwin Cross (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's my fursona... I'm not that great at this, so bear with me (pun not intended)

Name: Drake Pente
Age: ???
Sex: Male
Species: A serpent creature.
Height: 6' 2''
Weight: 165 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Covered in azure scales with white scales on his forehead area.
- Markings: 
- Eye color: Red irises.
- Other features: Has a single azure horn.
Behavior and Personality:In general, he's very quick to anger, and very angsty.

Skills: He has Cryokinesis skills, which allow him to freeze objects. He can also use a Gestalt, which launches a wave of kinetic energy.
Weaknesses: His anger often gets him in alot of trouble.

Likes: Cool temperatures, the shade, fresh water. 
Dislikes: extreme heat. 

History: He's a rogue general of the Spirit Army. Spirits can connect to a human body and take control of it. The human he is most attached to is Sigmund Greenfield, a calm, cool, and collected man, who is co-founder of an assassin group known as Pentagon.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---
Weapon of Choice: The Guan Dao "Winter Solstice".
Clothing/Personal Style:He wears black leather armor, and wears either steampunk or cyberpunk.
Picture: None yet.

Goal: He seeks power over everything, though he's good at heart.
Profession: Spirit General
Personal quote: "You will see true suffering..."
"How very interesting..."
(To Sigmund) "It appears I'm stuck with _you..._ Let's see how much fun I can have in this body!"
Theme song: Doesn't have a theme song, but likes alternative rock.
Birthdate: ???
Star sign: Though not born under it, he's associated with Pisces.

Favorite food: He likes fruits.
Favorite drink: Water.
Favorite location: He likes the Black Forest of Germany.
Favorite weather: Rainy and cool.
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: nothing really.
Least liked drink: nothing really.
Least liked location: The desert.
Least liked weather: Hot and sunny.

Favorite person: He takes a liking to Sigmund Greenfield.
Least liked person: He really hates CORE, a company messing with the natural order of the universe.
Friends: Various other Spirit Generals, Sigmund.
Relations: ???
Enemies: James Cutley, Charles Ebon, Jason Ripps, Shawn Octavian, Sheldon Hollows.
Significant other: None.
Orientation: He's technically bisexual, but his sexuality is almost non-existant.

So... I hope I did ok...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 7, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, I can't draw for my life, but I'm practicing...


----------



## Sigma (Aug 9, 2010)

try requesting in the art exchange for pics if you cant afford/don't want to commision


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2010)

sigma said:


> try requesting in the art exchange for pics if you cant afford/don't want to commision



I'll probably end up doing that eventually, but I'd like to at least try on making a non-sucky drawing of my own. Everyone says my pics are pretty good except my brother who hates everything I draw...


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 11, 2010)

I did a sketch of him, I'm gonna try to put it on here later, if I can.


----------

